
Coronavirus: Spanish study casts doubt on herd immunity feasibility - flipchart
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-53315983
======
lbeltrame
Previous posts:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23780357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23780357)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23777155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23777155)

The way this result is presented is misleading. Antibodies are just one form
of immunity.

